

Going from "Like" to "Do" on Facebook - projectileboy
http://dontjustlike.do

======
lioneldupree
Love this. Reminds me of the Kony video that everyone shared, liked, and made
their profile picture. Technically, most people "liked" that. But they
actually "do" anything?

